# 12 Week Cycle - Test E, Dianabol and Anavar



## GenuineTomato (May 22, 2018)

What’re your thoughts on this cycle.

[FONT=&quot]Week 1-12 Test E 500mg/week
Week 1-6 Dianabol 50mg/ED
Week 7-12 Anavar 60mg/ED
Week 1-12 Armidex .25-.5mg/EOD
PCT
Week 14
Nolvadex 40/40/20/20
[/FONT]


----------



## Trump (May 22, 2018)

I am no expert by any means but i wouldnt run and oral your whole cycle, if you intent on doing the dbol and var i would do the dbol weeks 1-4 and the Var 9-12. Others more experienced than me will know more but thats just my thoughts


----------



## Trump (May 22, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I am no expert by any means but i wouldnt run and oral your whole cycle, if you intent on doing the dbol and var i would do the dbol weeks 1-4 and the Var 9-12. Others more experienced than me will know more but thats just my thoughts



Ignore all that just read your posts and this is your first cycle, Test E 500mg per week 12 weeks is all you should be doing


----------



## GenuineTomato (May 22, 2018)

Why can’t I run oral throughout my cycle, I’ll be using an AI and Liv52


----------



## Trump (May 22, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> Why can’t I run oral throughout my cycle, I’ll be using an AI and Liv52



You can do what you like, I just personally wouldnt run an oral for 12 weeks. Its only my opinion my friend other people might disagree


Anavar is seen to be a mild oral however after 6 weeks on dbol your liver could be stressed so to moved straight onto another oral even if its seen as mild isnt a good idea even with liver support. Still think Test only for first cycle or if you do insist on adding an oral just do the dbol first 4-5 weeks


----------



## andy (May 22, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> What’re your thoughts on this cycle.
> 
> Week 1-12 Test E 500mg/week
> Week 1-6 Dianabol 50mg/ED
> ...



I'm no expert ,but I read orals fu*k up your liver pretty strong. I guess I would agree with nasty on this one. Or maybe if u can u could switch oral to other injectible ?


----------



## andy (May 22, 2018)

btw I'm on PCT after my recent first cycle , Test E only - had some good results though my dosages was really low. Maybe start of with Test only as for start.


----------



## Trump (May 22, 2018)

andy said:


> btw I'm on PCT after my recent first cycle , Test E only - had some good results though my dosages was really low. Maybe start of with Test only as for start.



300mg Test Cyp wasnt it?


----------



## Robdjents (May 22, 2018)

if this is your first cycle save the orals...you dont need them...i can tell you that test alone on a first cycle is more than enough.

with that said youre grown and will do as you wish but i advise you take save the orals for the future.


----------



## Bloodmanor (May 22, 2018)

I agree with everyone above 
As a first cycle get used too what test does to your body and the sides. Plus you will gain a lot on your first cycle (just a warning the first 4-5 weeks there is not much of a change). Then after that I would advise to add more into it so you know what is causing what side and how to deal with it properly.


----------



## Spongy (May 22, 2018)

first cycle Test only, bump it to between 600 and 750mg per week split doses and extend out to 16 weeks.


----------



## andy (May 22, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> 300mg Test Cyp wasnt it?



yes. sorry it was a Cyp not Enanthate.


----------



## dk8594 (May 22, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> Hello All,
> Looking for some advice here.
> I’m 6’2”, 194lbs and 28% Body Fat.
> I’ve previously done anavar and winstrol but never jabbed.
> ...



GT, most of the advice given under your last thread still applies. https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26984-12-Week-Cutting-Cycle-Test-Tren-and-Anavar

  For you, and your goals, this is going to be more about diet and training than pharmaceuticals. In fact, looks like the only changes you made was you swapped out Tren E for d-bol, cut back on the anavar, and decided not to do clomid.

Have you started your diet yet?  That's when you're going to start seeing improvement.

Plus, you were asking about UGL's the other day.  You wanted to get this done by September.  Do you have any of this lined up or is this just mental masturbation?


----------



## snake (May 22, 2018)

What's the end game for this cycle because it looks to me like a rush job. Someone going on vacation in 3 months or a class reunion? Possibility just got divorced? 

But to answer your question; Run the Test out for 16 weeks, pick one or the other orals and run it for 4 weeks. Dbol for the start *or *Var for the end depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Rebornlite (May 22, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> Why can’t I run oral throughout my cycle, I’ll be using an AI and Liv52


Nastyasty gave you good advise. The fact that you do not know the answer to your question tells me you are not fully informed on the compounds you want put in your body. There is nothing you can take that will fully protect your liver from 12 weeks of constant oral steroids. Your liver will be stressed and enzymes elevated.

If you insist on running oral as kickstart, run the dbol @25mgs for weeks 1-4. Also taking an AI the entire cycle can be counter productive and unhealthy if you don't need it. You run this risk of dropping your estro levels too low. AI is good to have on hand in the event your estro levels do get high. Which brings me to my next point.


Do you plan on getting labs before, during or after your cycle? Are you certain you and your liver are healthy enough to cycle?


----------



## GenuineTomato (May 22, 2018)

I’ve done dbol and var before.. just not test...


----------



## Robdjents (May 22, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> I’ve done dbol and var before.. just not test...



never oral only always test as a base...seems you are on the right track just do a bit more reading...go check out all the stickies


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 23, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> never oral only always test as a base...seems you are on the right track just do a bit more reading...go check out all the stickies



One of my friends is doing d-bol only right now even though I warned him NOT to do it...  His excuse was that he had 50 pills and he decided to use them up because his source is out of the country for 6 months.  I warned him about the testosterone suppression, but refused to listen to me.


----------



## Trump (May 23, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> One of my friends is doing d-bol only right now even though I warned him NOT to do it...  His excuse was that he had 50 pills and he decided to use them up because his source is out of the country for 6 months.  I warned him about the testosterone suppression, but refused to listen to me.



You can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink


----------



## GenuineTomato (May 23, 2018)

Which is why I thought stacking Dbol with test would be ideal. Say Dbol week 1-4 then var 8-12.


----------



## Trump (May 23, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> Which is why I thought stacking Dbol with test would be ideal. Say Dbol week 1-4 then var 8-12.




All the the advice you need is already here it’s up to you if you take it


----------



## gottdrache (May 30, 2018)

I know DBol is rough on the liver, I heard that Var is cleared more by kidneys. 
I'm not sure if kidney protection of some sort would be necessary?


----------



## motown1002 (May 30, 2018)

I know I am late to the game on this one, but I cant help but ask, why not get your diet on track first.  28% bf is pretty high.  AAS doesn't make you lean.  Im not really sure what your goal is, but at that bf I don't know what you will see as results (in the mirror).  If it were me, I would drop the bf before I started AAS.  You don't have to be 10% but.... anyway, I think you get the idea.  So many have this impression that they will look so much better by popping a pill or injecting hormones.  The reality is, diet.  It will always be diet.  On AAS or not.


----------



## RobPortland (Jun 14, 2018)

Team I’m just searching for the best supplier where can I buy real stuff. Thanks for the help. My first time purchasing online.

rob


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 14, 2018)

RobPortland said:


> Team I’m just searching for the best supplier where can I buy real stuff. Thanks for the help. My first time purchasing online.
> 
> rob



no sources here dude...go introduce yourself and read some rules..don’t be so desperate cuz you will most likely get scammed.


----------

